# Thanks Canada



## tomahawk6 (2 Sep 2008)

Thanks for the helping hand. 






Emergency vehicles carrying evacuees of Hurricane Gustav stage near a Canadian Air Force C-17 at Lake Front Airport, New Orleans, Aug. 31, 2008. The Federal Emergency Management Agency and the Department of Defense chartered flights to transport citizens to destinations safely outside the hurricane's path. U.S. Air Force photo by Staff Sgt. Shawn Weismiller


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Sep 2008)

Least a decent neighbour can do, right?  I can't speak for the CF, but speaking as a Canadian taxpayer who's helping pay for this, it's my pleasure (notwithstanding the fact that life would be easier if you didn't need this help right now).


----------



## Infanteer (2 Sep 2008)

Hey, 703 - I flew on that bird.  That's a busy plane....


----------



## Nfld Sapper (2 Sep 2008)

.... wonder if globemasher was flying it....


----------



## medaid (2 Sep 2008)

Wooot  nice Tail Insignia


----------



## Globesmasher (5 Sep 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> .... wonder if globemasher was flying it....



No such luck - I was downrange.
All 4 tails are verrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry busy.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (5 Sep 2008)

I can imagine that Globemasher.


----------



## belka (5 Sep 2008)

Globesmasher said:
			
		

> No such luck - I was downrange.
> All 4 tails are verrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry busy.



I would only imagine that in due time Canada will have a few C-17's with more airframe hours than anyother carrier.


----------



## observor 69 (5 Sep 2008)

Globesmasher said:
			
		

> No such luck - I was downrange.
> All 4 tails are verrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry busy.



"And that is a good thing!"   ;D

Edit: Sorry, I mean the busy part.


----------



## Strike (5 Sep 2008)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Emergency vehicles carrying evacuees of Hurricane Gustav stage near a Canadian Air Force C-17 at Lake Front Airport, New Orleans, Aug. 31, 2008. *The Federal Emergency Management Agency and the Department of Defense chartered flights  * to transport citizens to destinations safely outside the hurricane's path. U.S. Air Force photo by Staff Sgt. Shawn Weismiller



 ;D  Oh my oh my.  Can I take this to mean that they chartered our C-17?


----------



## Klinkaroo (5 Sep 2008)

You can really tell the plane is brand new, but I just had one little questions... 

Why did they have to charter ours or did we just offer them and they accepted? I don't got any problem with that just curious to why they didn't use there own...


----------



## stefatc (5 Sep 2008)

I know that when the C17's  were ready to fly... even if some had some problemes as fire in the cockpit, they were flying with the US Air force before to come here in Canada.

Stef Atc


----------



## Nfld Sapper (5 Sep 2008)

stefatc said:
			
		

> I know that when the C17's  were ready to fly... even if some had some problemes as fire in the cockpit, they were flying with the US Air force before to come here in Canada.
> 
> Stef Atc



 I think you are mistaken, our C17's are brand spanking new they rolled off the line and into our hands.


----------



## stefatc (5 Sep 2008)

Sorry but that is what I have been told about them from my supervisor here in Trenton home of the C17's. You know what I'm right or not I'm fine with that  ;D

Stef Atc


----------



## Nfld Sapper (5 Sep 2008)

Ok, just for FYI there is a thread around here showing our C-17's in various stages of being built.


----------



## stefatc (5 Sep 2008)

I know all of that and even we know that the crews studied in the USA while the C17's were building and now where the C17's fly the tech's are going with the crews. Globemaster is a big wold!

Stef Atc


----------



## Nfld Sapper (5 Sep 2008)

I know just as globemasher  ;D

:cheers:


----------



## aesop081 (5 Sep 2008)

stefatc said:
			
		

> I know all of that and even we know that the crews studied in the USA while the C17's were building and now where the C17's fly the tech's are going with the crews. Globemaster is a big wold!
> 
> Stef Atc



Steph...you are confusing several things into one.


----------



## stefatc (6 Sep 2008)

No no no I was just saying in one line all what I know about the C17's  ;D     I know a bit more than that regarding the vehicles but no more  

Stef Atc


----------



## Sf2 (6 Sep 2008)

I think I had a ride in 702.....or whatever.....they all look the same.


----------



## stefatc (7 Sep 2008)

SF2 said:
			
		

> I think I had a ride in 702.....or whatever.....they all look the same.



was it a night tactical flight?

Stef Atc


----------



## Sf2 (7 Sep 2008)

no


----------



## belka (7 Sep 2008)

Canada should've ordered more than 4 airframes, it seems that we are still always short of airlift. Perhaps when the new J model hercs start arriving things will change.


----------



## Strike (7 Sep 2008)

NINJA said:
			
		

> Canada should've ordered more than 4 airframes, it seems that we are still always short of airlift. Perhaps when the new J model hercs start arriving things will change.



Perhaps we should order more pilots for the airframes as well?   :

Easier said than done.


----------



## Signalman150 (7 Sep 2008)

Getting back to T6's comment at the beginning of the thread; I always feel a little uncomfortable when a Yank says thanks to us for doing something like this. 

I still remember reading on another site somewhere a comment that I wholeheartedly agreed with.  The comment was made that the "gold standard" for neighbours helping each other was the U.S. aid to Halifax during the Halifax Explosion back in the WWI. My mother--being a Cape Bretoner--told me the stories over and over and spoke reverently of the effort made by the Americans during the disaster.

So T6, some of us (even though we weren't there) still remember; it IS  the least we can do.

Cheers


----------



## aesop081 (7 Sep 2008)

NINJA said:
			
		

> . Perhaps when the new J model hercs start arriving things will change.



The C-130J will be replacing older C-130E/H so i doubt we will have an increase in capacity there.


----------



## geo (8 Sep 2008)

Signalman150 said:
			
		

> Getting back to T6's comment at the beginning of the thread; I always feel a little uncomfortable when a Yank says thanks to us for doing something like this.
> 
> I still remember reading on another site somewhere a comment that I wholeheartedly agreed with.  The comment was made that the "gold standard" for neighbours helping each other was the U.S. aid to Halifax during the Halifax Explosion back in the WWI. My mother--being a Cape Bretoner--told me the stories over and over and spoke reverently of the effort made by the Americans during the disaster.
> 
> ...


Signalman...
Canada & the US have been good neighbors to each other Over & over again - not a case of tit for tat... but when in need, you can count on me kinda way.

I remember US power linemen working to restore power in Quebec during the Ice storm of 98
I remember US carriers flying into Canada immediately after 9/11

It's just who we are

CHIMO!


----------



## George Wallace (8 Sep 2008)

Geo

I think you misinterpreted his post.  I think you missed his very last words: "it IS  the least we can do."


----------



## WingsofFury (27 Sep 2008)

701 Media flight out of Trenton on it's welcoming ceremony at 8 Wing was a flight I'll never forget.  That new plane smell, the view of the lake from the back seat, and the torque on that short field takeoff was just...well, you get the idea.

Near the end of the flight, after I had taken all the photos I could possibly take, I sat on the ramp at the back of the plane and just thought about how lucky we are to have such a great relationship with our American neighbours, which is part of the celebration of NORAD that is running this entire year.

Canada and the United States are lucky to have each other as neighbours, and the more that we can share to further the effectiveness of how we help each other when there is a need on land mass we both occupy the better off we will all be.  Here's to another 50 strong years.

Attila


----------



## Zoomie (28 Sep 2008)

WingsofFury said:
			
		

> and the *torque* on that short field takeoff ...



Thrust would be the appropriate unit of measurement - only propellers produce torque.


----------



## WingsofFury (28 Sep 2008)

Thanks for the correction!


----------



## Spr.Earl (4 Oct 2008)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the helping hand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No sweat Tommy,all you all's would do the same for us.  

Nick


----------

